# i just open TD WATERHOUSE. few question.



## snmoney (May 25, 2011)

i put order for icg.v and i only got partially filled would i get charge tomorrow for other transaction ?
i pay 30$ fee can they lower it to like 10$?
thx for awns


----------



## inbetweenworlds (May 13, 2011)

If you have $50k of household assets with TD Waterhouse, I believe you can get your trading commission down to $9.99. If you don't have that much with them, you should probably check out discount brokers.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

snmoney said:


> i put order for icg.v and i only got partially filled would i get charge tomorrow for other transaction ?


If your order was for same day only, then the balance of your order would have expired yesterday, so hopefully you got enough shares filled to have made the $30 worthwhile. If on the other hand your order was left open, then yes, the balance of your shares would fill today [assuming sufficient volume] and yes, you would get charged another $30 as brokers charge a fee *per settlement date.*

Generally speaking and depending on the stock, if you enter your order early enough, you have a higher chance of filling your complete order during the day than if you enter towards end of market hours.

Volume shows the amount of liquidity in a stock, so if the volume is high, you're able to buy/sell quickly, but the opposite is true when the volume is low as it means there are not enough buyers/sellers and little interest in the stock, so if you're a new investor, *be very, very careful with your selection of penny stocks and/or low volume stock.* I noted your stock trading on 50K volume this morning and a 10% increase in the share price, so if you had enough shares filled at the right price yesterday, today could be a profitable day for you if you were to sell. 

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/trading-small-cap-stocks-why-volume-is-so-important.html

Good luck.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

please do note t.gal's advice to be very careful about low-volume stock.

it's best to place limit orders early in the day. Investor can carefully examine all the quote details, especially the sizing (how many lots are bid vs how many are offered.) One should try through practice & experience to arrive at the point where one can judge how many, on each side of the sizing, are actually serious orders. If one is serious about buying or selling a thinly-traded stock, one can tailor the order accordingly, so that most of it gets filled.

as t.gal mentions, day orders are best. If investor is hell-bent on purchasing, say, 1000 shares of a stock, & inv sets a limit price, but by 2 pm or 2 pm he has only been filled with 700 shares, inv can then decide whether to a) raise the price closer to the ask in order to induce the remaining 300 shares, or b) inv can sigh & decide to accept just the 700 as a good day's work.

all my life, i have never entered anything except day orders.


----------

